# Les paroles sur l'iPod Touch?



## bella06 (11 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,
j'aimerais pouvoir voir les lyrics avec mon iPod Touch
comment faire?
Merci.


----------



## OuiOui (11 Juillet 2008)

Salut bella06 et bienvenue tu peux copier les paroles depuis le net puis les copier sur ton iPod en créant une note. (C'est une bonne vieille méthode que j'utilise sur un iPod 3ème génération ;-)


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2008)

tu les ajoutes dans iTunes (informations, onglet parole) sur la chanson qui t'interesse.
tu synchronises ton iPod avec iTunes et quand tu lira la chanson, tu cliques sur la pochette (un tap') et la, tu as les paroles qui s'affichent  (attention, deux taps', c'est les morceaux de l'album)


----------



## bella06 (11 Juillet 2008)

lorsque je clique (un tap') sur la pochette, les paroles ne s'affichent pas (même si elles sont dans iTunes et que l'iPod est synchronisé)


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2008)

c'est pas normal


----------



## Monsieur Paul (12 Juillet 2008)

Oui, c'est bizarre. Est-ce que les paroles sont bien enregistrées dans les infos iTunes ?
Note qu'il existe un widget qui le fait automatiquement à l'écoute d'un morceau sur iTunes (SingThatITune!).


----------



## philou2 (19 Juillet 2008)

petite info utile :
je n'avais pas, non plus, les paroles sur mon itouch.
j'ai effectué la màj 2.0 (799 quand même iTs) et toutes les paroles sont là.

perso j'utilise le widget harmonic pour récupérer les paroles pour deux raisons : 
 sauvegarde automatique (sans appuyer sur aucun bouton) dans itunes (je laisse tourner itunes et la bibliothèque se complète au fur et à mesure)
 j'obtiens beaucoup plus de paroles (bob marley , téléphone...) que je n'avais pas avec corripio ou sing that tunes


----------



## Monsieur Paul (22 Juillet 2008)

Harmonic présente bien, mais il a un souci avec certains caractères (accentués, notamment). Pour importer des paroles de "Herman Düne" (qu'il ne trouve pas, d'ailleurs), ce widget réécrit le nom de groupe en "Herman D,ne". Par exemple. Bof.
J'ai vraiment cru un instant qu'il m'avait viré le morceau direct, mais ouf, non.


----------

